# Wood allergy—yuck!



## David Hill (Nov 5, 2017)

I have Turner frirnds that have used and turned old Cedat fenceposts into little Christmas tree decrations— 8, 10-28 inches tall. Figured what the H?, oughta be able to whip those out and make some $$. Did not want to use old posts— dangerous as they fly apart unexpectedly ( had treated one in the ER). Decided to use new Cedar fenceposts this time—a year or so ago Cedar just made me sneeze. THIS year it was sneezing, a ton of itching, and a rash!!
Bad news!! That’s a classic progression that has a very bad ending.
Anybody else experienced this?
No pics of my skin , but have one of the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 5, 2017)

Kinda looks like new cedar fence posts fly apart too David! Were you wearing a flak jacket when you turned that? 


I'd suggest same treatment as beesting allergies... Benadryl, Zantac, and topical steroid ointment on the rash. 
Go see a doctor if the symptoms persist!!!  
And, quit turning cedar posts!  


Aside from that, is it classic progression or, maybe age of the cedar?? Was the stuff you turned a year ago perhaps drier than the posts you turned today? Not disputing your medical evaluation, however I have seen numerous cases of allergic reaction to bee sting caused by other influencing factors.

-- Hangover in one case... Classic, covered in hives, difficulty breathing, swelling of the tongue, in a matter of minutes... to the ER we went! Employee slept 18 hours, went back to work the next day, worked for us 5 years after that, never had another problem. 

-- One gal got stung over the eye, wigged slap out because the bee was fluttering in front of her eye; panic caused the reaction. She wasn't wrapped real tight, had never had a problem with swelling, let alone reaction, but she never did come back to work for us. In fact, she made her boys seek employment elsewhere, because she was afraid she might pick up their clothes and find a bee stinger in it and die at home.

-- Had several others over the years... That time of the month, other allergies acting up, freaked out when stung. All went back to work for us, none of them ever had a problem. 

-- Ex-brother-in-law had a reaction to deer fly bites around Lake Audubon. Had to rush him to the ER one time. Didn't bother him in the field haying 12 miles away, didn't bother him around any of the other lakes in the area, many of which were fed by the McClusky Canal out of Lake Audubon. Don't know what caused it up there. 

In my layman's experience with them, allergic reactions can be and often are a strange thing! They are not always what they appear on the surface David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 5, 2017)

I have not yet found a wood that I am allergic too, but I have been getting progressively more allergic to bee stings of types of bee's that I was never allergic to before. So it can progress and you can become more sensitive it seems. But looking at the pics of your shop you are in serious need of some dust collection, that may be a contributing factor to your increasing sensitivity, maybe?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Nov 5, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I have not yet found a wood that I am allergic too, but I have been getting progressively more allergic to bee stings of types of bee's that I was never allergic to before. So it can progress and you can become more sensitive it seems. But looking at the pics of your shop you are in serious need of some dust collection, that may be a contributing factor to your increasing sensitivity, maybe?



Have known from allergy testing that Cedar was a potential problem— grew up literally in it, just one of those things. 
Dust???? Yeah have that— getting better with air scrubbers and dust collector. I always wear a filter.(Ellipse)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm allergic to ticks--have had Lyme for 30 years--ticks now carry 12-13 diseases --a real soup-oh, I also have Rocky mountain fever due to the soup-Be careful in the grass and woods and do watch the kids--this stuff has no known cure--been trying for many years and dozens of doctors. Life with it is hell!

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## David Hill (Nov 14, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> I'm allergic to ticks--have had Lyme for 30 years--ticks now carry 12-13 diseases --a real soup-oh, I also have Rocky mountain fever due to the soup-Be careful in the grass and woods and do watch the kids--this stuff has no known cure--been trying for many years and dozens of doctors. Life with it is hell!



Wow Robert, sounds like you’ve been thru the wringer. I’ve had a few patients with the chronic tick borne diseases, luckily most were helped with intense antibiotic therapy, but still have aches/pains.
Glad I know someone else that’s not aftaid of interesting wood.


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Nov 15, 2017)

About 10 years ago I started the regiment for Lyme disease after a bite had become infected and I got flu symptoms. Military docs started me on the lyme regiment of drugs and It was terrible think the drugs made me sicker than anything I have ever taken in the past. I was on them for about 2 weeks before the doctors got blood test back and told me I didn't have lyme. But the medicine really did a number on me

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Spinartist (Nov 15, 2017)

Robert Baccus said:


> I'm allergic to ticks--have had Lyme for 30 years--ticks now carry 12-13 diseases --a real soup-oh, I also have Rocky mountain fever due to the soup-Be careful in the grass and woods and do watch the kids--this stuff has no known cure--been trying for many years and dozens of doctors. Life with it is hell!




Robert,

Learn to finish your sentences!! "This stuff has no known cure" - *Yet*!!!!
The cure will be discovered!


----------

